# Mr. IM 2005



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

Since folks are ramping up for the IM Competition, I figured I'd follow suit. My diet will be 7-10k a day, non-specific macros. (read: I'm not going to count what's what, just the total) I'm going to go with a vanilla Westside routine that looks something like this:



> Monday-Max effort sq/dl day
> 
> 1) Main max effort exercise (do only one of the following) (do singles on the sq and dl, max set of 3 on GM)
> A) low or high box squat (can use a variety of bars, ie safety squat bar, manta ray,
> ...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome, glad your in SF. Good luck and I'll be following along asking dumb questions


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey SF     Good Luck with the comp


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks all, it's going to be a hell of a good time.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> it's going to be a hell of a good time



For me


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey SF! Awesome! Good luck! 

 I bookmarked ya!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

You wishing us both good luck.



Can someone say.. conflict of interest  ?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> You wishing us both good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone say.. conflict of interest  ?


 I'm wishing EVERYONE good luck! It's known as good sportsmanship, Officer Camaro!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Camaro needs all the luck he can get.  That is why this troubles him.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

I think TP's been drinking his LeptiGen with some Haterade.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 2, 2004)

Awesome to see this man, good luck! Are you still doing the powerlifting competition?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2004)

I sure am. I won't be working for this comp until after the meet, but just wanted to get my foot in the door as a contestant.

*Bench Prep Day*

Same idea as the deadlift work.

*Bench* (shirt, elbows, wrists)
...warmups...
355x1
385x1
405x1
435x1
455x1
465x0 (pinned, no help from the shirt was going to save this)

*3 Board Press*
465x1
475x0

*6 Board Press*
475x1
485x1

*4" Lockouts*
8 sets of 3 with 485


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Awesome lifting SF!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

Awesome workout SF, damn, crazy numbers that you're throwing around. Truly inspirational. I can't imagine what an ego boost all this must be for you. 455 on bench? Holy sh*t!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Not bad for someone who doesnt work their UPPER chest.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Not bad for someone who doesnt work their UPPER chest.


yea, you're still gonna win.  Right Camaro


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

You might as well buy the t-shirt now while their cheap!

Dave in '05

Exit polls point to TP and SF... but its the underdog thats going to shock the world like Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2004)

Haha. I'm NOT big. You can see what I currently look like in my gallery in the pics with my friends. I'm shriveled down to 200ish pounds. I'm not a physique favorite by any means. 



I'm going to win, I'm just not the favorite.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

*Squat Prep Day*

Wow, big morning. I weighed 199 and I hit some solid numbers.

*Squats* (full gear)
...warmups...
475x1
505x1
535x1
565x1
595x1
605x1
615x1

*Squats* (gear, 4-5" above parallel)
615x1
625x1

*Squats* (gear, 8" above)
625x1
645x0

*Squats* (gear, 6" ROM)
6 sets of 2 with 655

Next week will be one heavy day early followed by a lot of accessorry-type days. Diet at this point is fine and dehydration pre-weigh-in should do the trick for me. Oh, and I have a surprise for the board come Monday morning.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 5, 2004)

do you use a manta ray or any thing when you squat.  I get weird ass broken blood vessels on my traps


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

Nope, I use a 100lb Texas Strong Bar nowadays. Prior to that was just your plain run of the mill 45lb barbell. Realize, also, that I place the bar lower on my back. This doesn't mean it's anymore comfortable, just that it doesn't dig on my traps the way a high bar squat would.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Congratulations on breaking a 600 squat.  You shattered that previous PR by 20 pounds at your level; that's quite an impressive feat.  You're gonna kick ass at the meet.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 5, 2004)

20lb gym PR. 

Honestly, it all changes at a meet. I competed a couple years ago in the NorCal Championships and my gym numbers didn't carry over. My bench was a total flop, my squat was close and my dead was close. I missed 4 of 9 lifts because the judges wanted something I hadn't trained for.

I think I've done a good job working to this meet, but only time will tell.

I got some pics of me squatting today. Monday morning I'll be all moved into my place in Sacramento and I'll download the images from the camera. Two of them suck, one does a good job emphasizing form stuff.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> 20lb gym PR.
> 
> Honestly, it all changes at a meet. I competed a couple years ago in the NorCal Championships and my gym numbers didn't carry over. My bench was a total flop, my squat was close and my dead was close. I missed 4 of 9 lifts because the judges wanted something I hadn't trained for.
> 
> ...



Eh, now that you have that fluke out of your system, you'll kick ass at this one.  In fact, I think you'll be setting PRs at this competition.  Don't think you will; know you will.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 5, 2004)

Damn SF, that's some amazing squatting bud. Very impressive.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> 20lb gym PR.
> I missed 4 of 9 lifts because the judges wanted something I hadn't trained for.



What does that mean, like you werent going down far enough on squats or pausing/holding the lifts long enough?

Good luck in the comp


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 6, 2004)

The last/first time I lifted in a meet, I missed a squat on depth, I missed a deadlift because I didn't get my shoulders as far back as the judge wanted, and I missed two bench attempts. The first time I didn't pause enough, the third time I just got pinned.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 7, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> The last/first time I lifted in a meet, I missed a squat on depth, I missed a deadlift because I didn't get my shoulders as far back as the judge wanted, and I missed two bench attempts. The first time I didn't pause enough, the third time I just got pinned.



Ah yes, but knowing you, you definitely kept this in mind while training, and probably took some sort of steps to remedy that.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 8, 2004)

*Countdown Week*

Had a good solid lifting session this weekend with my brother (between moving, that is) and we did some good form checks, depth checks, etc. I did some really low box squat doubles just to keep the body in a groove and to experiment with any depth issues I may encounter. Did a little benching and pulling as well. I'm optimistic. I dehydrated the last half of yesterday to see what to expect as weigh-ins draw near. This morning I'm a cool 197. No worries at all.

*Lunges* (50lb db in each hand)
3 50yard round trips

*DB Bench*
4 sets of 6 with 100

*DB Band Pull-Throughs* (will explain below)
3 sets of 20

OK, the DB Pull-Throughs are simple. I anchored bands around a 120lb DB in a corner and did pull-throughs. I'm going to repeat this routine Thursday and then it's time to amp up for the meet.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

God, you are insanely strong.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 10, 2004)

Been hectic with the move. I am again without the dungeon for awhile. Still getting gym time in this week for prep work. Will post decent updates asap.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 10, 2004)

Why are you moving?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 10, 2004)

Sold my company. I'm going to finish college in the spring and ponder pursuing a Master's degree after that. Academia, here I come.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 10, 2004)

Isn't your meet this weekend?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, the 13th. And yeah, commercial gyms are a bitch to get anything done in.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 11, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Yeah, the 13th. And yeah, commercial gyms are a bitch to get anything done in.



Good luck man.  I know you'll do well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 11, 2004)

Best of luck SF.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 12, 2004)

And I'm hitting the road folks. Results, pictures and potentially video en route Monday, as well as a URL to the scoresheet.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2004)

gl!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2004)

Good luck SF Kick some Ass


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2004)

good luck....lift heavy!!

What is your current BW?  When is weigh in?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)

Kill 'em all


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 13, 2004)

Best of luck SF, kick some a*s!


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Sold my company. I'm going to finish college in the spring and ponder pursuing a Master's degree after that. Academia, here I come.



Screw the competition, congrats on cashing out! 

What prompted the sale, if ya dont mind me asking?  Getting too hectic?  Tired of the business?  Good offer?

You still going ahead with the supplement resale work?

Neat to see youre headin back to school.  What are you studying?  Got any goals for your life, besides totalling elite?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 14, 2004)

how did the contest go?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 14, 2004)

ya bud, how'd you do?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 15, 2004)

Weigh-in: 196

I have videos of my second squat and second bench. I have pics of my third squat and my third dead. These will go up tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest. Result scoresheet will be posted nd I'll link them as soon as they clear drug tests and have official results. Here's my numbers:

Squat: 585, 595, 615 (killed it)
Bench: 405, 455 (miss), 435
Deads: 585, 605, 625 (miss, bad)
Total: 1675

I missed elite by about 60 pounds. I was pleased wit the squatting, though. My final dead never got off the floor, and my secnd bench attempt only got a few inches off my chest. I think (stress THINK) I didn't get a good groove with my soulders and let them move. But I don't know. Perhaps the video will show you guys something I'm not seeing.

Otherwise, great time, lots of fun, and I'll have media for you tomorrow-ish.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 15, 2004)

SF! Hey! Long time no harass... I know you been busy. Can't wait to see the forthcoming media!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice job SF!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2004)

Sick lifts man, just sick.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 15, 2004)

what did you place?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 15, 2004)

Some older guy owned my squat and deadlift, but I outbenched him. So second.

Adam: 0
Missed Goals: 2


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 15, 2004)

Great job SF... Damn only 60 lbs. I know you said that this was it, but if you do choose to compete again, you'll have the elite easy.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 17, 2004)

Post the vids SF, we would love to see them.

You may have missed your ultimate goal, but you set out to do something and succeeded brilliantly.  2nd place in a open event is awesome man, don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 19, 2004)

Damn it's been a while since the contest bud, everything okay? You haven't had any journal entries, etc. I am looking forward to seeing the videos and all that from the contest. Good work SF.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 21, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Bench: 405, 455 (miss), *435*


Just noticed this...  After a miss on your first or second attempt, you can't lower the weight.  I assume this was a typo, and you made the third attempt at 455.

Are you in any of these photo's?  By the looks of it, this was a very well organized event.
http://www.klinephotography.com/Photo Pages/Powerlifting 11-13-04/index.html


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry all. I'm battling a few things now, depression being one of them. I'll share wih you November 17, 2004 in my life.

I was riding my bike downtown near Capitol Park at 10am, just relaxing, enjoying the squirrels and such. Iwas heading home to get on the net (and IM) when I was hit by a drunk driver. He took the front wheel with him and I was down for the count. My leg has been through 4 surgeries since then and I'm going to be subjected to MONTHS of physical therapy and rehab. And I've been warned that there is a chance I'll not walk on the leg again without crutches or other assistance. I want to get pics up for you guys, but life has other plans for me right now. I also apolozize that these are the first pics I've posted in a while. They're not pleasant. This is going to be my last post for a while, as I've got lots of painful work and thinking to do before weightlifting sites can be part of my life again.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 22, 2004)

last two.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy fuck man! 

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## LAM (Nov 22, 2004)

that sucks big time SF.  best of luck with the rehab, glad to see that you are OK...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn Adam. That's horrible.  With your strength and focus, I'm sure you'll recover quicker then the average person.  Best of luck man.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Damn Adam. That's horrible.  With your strength and focus, I'm sure you'll recover quicker then the average person.  Best of luck man.



Damned straight.  I'm very sorry to hear about your misfortune.  However, you could have easily died considering you were on a bike, so things could be worse.  I will say a prayer for a swift and full recovery.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 23, 2004)

Damn man! 

Like everyone said, best of luck with the recovery bud, at least you're okay. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2004)

Shitty news SF.  With your Strength and Determination you will pull through. Keep your head high.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh my god... I'm so sorry you're going through this, man. Wow. I'm glad it's  just your leg and you lived to tell about it though. In the much bigger picture in life, it could have been so much worse. You're a tough one, and you'll pull through this Adam. You'll be in my thoughts... good luck.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 23, 2004)

Best of luck SF


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2004)

SF, I am so disappointed in you. It's one thing to exaggerate numbers, but quite another to fabricate a performance.  That is totally pathetic and I feel sorry for you.  

I wonder what else you lied about .

http://www.usapl-ca.org/results/results.html


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 30, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> SF, I am so disappointed in you. It's one thing to exaggerate numbers, but quite another to fabricate a performance.  That is totally pathetic and I feel sorry for you.
> 
> I wonder what else you lied about .
> 
> http://www.usapl-ca.org/results/results.html



WTF????


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> WTF????



Double WTF....the winner only had a total of 890?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 30, 2004)

This isnt the first time something like this has happened with SF.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Double WTF....the winner only had a total of 890?



I think that's 890kg, as in 1958lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2004)

That guy Scott Waits must be a freaking monster.  39 years old, under 220 lbs.  803 lb squat, 500 lb bench, and 655 lb deadlift... and he didn't make it up!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2004)

So everything about SF has been a lie?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2004)

Who knows?  He lied about competing, and he posted pics of someone else saying they were him.  That tells me alot.  Did anyone notice how he kept promising to post videos ever since he's been here, but never did?  He even hosted vids for others, but never any of himself.  I found that odd.

If I am terribly wrong about all of this, I'll be the first to offer my humblest apologies.  But my gut feeling is, we are never going to hear from our friend SF again.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

Dude, whatever.....you guys didn't see this coming???  Months ago, my buddy Yanick (who posts here occasionaly) called it.  He was like "that guy is totaly bull shit".  LMAO.

I could have guessed it since some of my good friends are "real powerlifters" and have been in the magazine power lifting USA.  (damn, I feel like Johnny now.....lol).  This guy didn't seem like a powerlifter at all.  I just thought a lot of this was bull shit.

the sadest part is that he seemed like a smart dude.  I mean hell if you are knowledagble who cares what you look like or what you can lift.  You can still help people out with their training.  I don't understand the whole lying and putting up a front thing?  I am not the stongest guy here and I don't have the best physique but I never pretend to be something I am not and it doesn't stop me from givining others advice to help them meet their goals and I don't think those that are better than me in these catergories worry that I am not that strong or that I don't look that great.  The still take or ask for my advice.  I am proud of myself for what I have accomplished and I am excited to see how much more I can do.


I wonder what poor guy's leg that is in the ER??


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 1, 2004)

Good post P-funk. I'm sure 'im not the only one that can say that I'm on IM because the knowledge of people like you.


Who's ever leg that is though   jesus


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, whatever.....you guys didn't see this coming???  Months ago, my buddy Yanick (who posts here occasionaly) called it.  He was like "that guy is totaly bull shit".  LMAO.
> 
> I could have guessed it since some of my good friends are "real powerlifters" and have been in the magazine power lifting USA.  (damn, I feel like Johnny now.....lol).  This guy didn't seem like a powerlifter at all.  I just thought a lot of this was bull shit.


So what your saying is, I was the first to have the balls to call him on it.     j/k


----------



## P-funk (Dec 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> So what your saying is, I was the first to have the balls to call him on it.     j/k




no we just speculated.  actually, premier and i speculated as well.  you are just the first to get the concrete evidence!! 

Nice going gumshoe


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> So what your saying is, I was the first to have the balls to call him on it.     j/k


----------



## I'm Trying (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't see the use of lying and putting up a front. You can do what you do and go from there. The softball forum website I go on there are people bragging non-stop on how supposedly how far they can hit. Who gives a fvck!

Actually all my weights are divided by 4. I just don't want the rest of ya to look bad


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, whatever.....you guys didn't see this coming???  Months ago, my buddy Yanick (who posts here occasionaly) called it.  He was like "that guy is totaly bull shit".  LMAO.
> 
> I could have guessed it since some of my good friends are "real powerlifters" and have been in the magazine power lifting USA.  (damn, I feel like Johnny now.....lol).  This guy didn't seem like a powerlifter at all.  I just thought a lot of this was bull shit.
> 
> ...



LMAO the worst part is how elaborate his "lies" were. Think about it, every post would have to have had an element of B.S in it. As they seemed very consistent to me. 

Come to think of it, I noticed a while back on WBB, he always had his head and tats blocked out in pictures. Also in the last comp before this one he entered, he never posted results from that one either.

The real sad thing, is in the end, his only deluding himself. 

Monstar must feel violated....


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, whatever.....you guys didn't see this coming???  Months ago, my buddy Yanick (who posts here occasionaly) called it.  He was like "that guy is totaly bull shit".  LMAO.
> 
> I could have guessed it since some of my good friends are "real powerlifters" and have been in the magazine power lifting USA.  (damn, I feel like Johnny now.....lol).  This guy didn't seem like a powerlifter at all.  I just thought a lot of this was bull shit.
> 
> ...



Despite the bullshit front he put up, I still appreciate his help a lot.  He is very smart, and his knowledge has helped me break some strength barriers.  I hope he returns.  I, for one, value his assistance enough to let the BS slide.

Just curious though, what tipped you off about his front?  I seriously had not the slightest idea.  Also, what about his old journal is so telling?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 2, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Despite the bullshit front he put up, I still appreciate his help a lot.  He is very smart, and his knowledge has helped me break some strength barriers.  I hope he returns.  I, for one, value his assistance enough to let the BS slide.
> 
> Just curious though, what tipped you off about his front?  I seriously had not the slightest idea.  Also, what about his old journal is so telling?




I don't know.  the way all of his posts sounded like he copied them out of a book (supertraining....cough...cough).  The way his lifts progressed.  The REAL pictures of him.  I mean, size doesn't equate strength but c'mon.....A guy that is doing a 500+lb GM does not look like a fucking bean pole.  Also, the fact that he ran a cycle and his weight never changed at all.  I mean, yeah, you have to eat for size but c'mon.....not even any gains in water weight.  He just stayed 200lbs.  I don't know, something just didn't add up to me.  It was fishy.  The vagueness of all of his past competitions....."I'll get a video up"  where is the video?  His first contest, hurting his ankle before it so he couldn't squat or deadlift....no results posted after that first contest, just excuses.  I mean shit.  If I came in last place I'd say..."I came in last place"


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't know.  the way all of his posts sounded like he copied them out of a book (supertraining....cough...cough).  The way his lifts progressed.  The REAL pictures of him.  I mean, size doesn't equate strength but c'mon.....A guy that is doing a 500+lb GM does not look like a fucking bean pole.  Also, the fact that he ran a cycle and his weight never changed at all.  I mean, yeah, you have to eat for size but c'mon.....not even any gains in water weight.  He just stayed 200lbs.  I don't know, something just didn't add up to me.  It was fishy.  The vagueness of all of his past competitions....."I'll get a video up"  where is the video?  His first contest, hurting his ankle before it so he couldn't squat or deadlift....no results posted after that first contest, just excuses.  I mean shit.  If I came in last place I'd say..."I came in last place"



Yeah.  It all makes sense.  I probably would have caught on more if I would have know about his initial posting of Mueller's pictures.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A guy that is doing a 500+lb GM does not look like a fucking bean pole.



A 500 or 600 pound GM is about the most you will ever hear about from a big mofo, I haven't even touched 3s yet. Not to say I am the master of this lift but damn.

I know a guy btw who does 500+, he weighs a touch over 300.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah, I've only recently done 550 for GM. I'll post my video soon...


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 12, 2004)

How come his tatoos don't match?


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 17, 2004)

I have to say that I'm rather disappointed to see that SF manufactured his meet results (and ostensibly, everything else).  He seemed very knowledgeable, and helped me tremendously (I dare say he was largely responsible for my pulling a 495 d/l, which is still my current PR [I've got an Inzer d/l suit on order; I WILL be in the 500's soon ]).
If SF was in fact in an accident, I certainly wish him a speedy recovery.  I think it is unfortunate that he felt he had to lie about who he was to feel accepted in this forum...


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 17, 2004)

It's just a fantasy world some people live in. I don't think it has anything to do with acceptance, he should know we accept alot of people with much lesser knowledge and lift poundages than he pretended to have (take me for example ) But it's good to see you posting here again!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 17, 2004)

Holy crap, this is nuts.  Why would someone do such an intricately deceptive thing?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 17, 2004)

Acceptance.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 17, 2004)

I was wondering how he got online from his hospital bed. Even a laptop would not work in the hospital but I didn't say anything


----------



## sftwrngnr (Dec 17, 2004)

So,
I'm not trying to beat a dead horse, but Premier outed SF previously (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=29959&page=5&pp=30).
In reading the rest of the journal, NaturalTan mentions having trouble believing a huge disparity in bench vs. squat/deadlift.  I can say, in my case, that is unfortunately exactly what the case is.  I had shoulder surgery several years ago, and my bench just sucks.  Deadlift and squat are "ok", although not where I want them to be.
One of the other intriguing things that I saw, was what amounted to a 100 lb INSTANT improvement on bench by using a bench shirt.  YES, this IS possible (not speaking from experience... I don't have a bench shirt yet), but it doesn't happen instantly.  From everything I've read, you have to learn the groove of benching with a bench shirt, and it typically takes more than just a few weeks to learn.
At any rate, this is a completely moot topic, as SF has apparantly disappeared off the board.  I find that unfortunate, because I did truly value his advice.
-Dan


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 17, 2004)

Wow.

I really liked and even listened to SF qutie a bit.  We emailed eachother a couple of times.  This is really a suprise to me.  Mike and I would always wonder how such a thin guy could put up such numbers, but we never thought something like this would happen.


All I can say is, Wow.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 17, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> I really liked and even listened to SF qutie a bit.  We emailed eachother a couple of times.




Did you suck his pee pee too?


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2004)




----------



## M.J.H. (Dec 17, 2004)

> Monstar must feel violated....


Life goes on my friend. I did look up to SF for quite some time, offered some fabulous advice with my training. Consistently swore by Westside, and advised me to do it. Helped me with it, shot my bench/squat/deadlift numbers higher than ever. It's just a shame that he had to lie about his own lifts/training. Oh well.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 17, 2004)

> Did you suck his pee pee too?


----------

